# Roca, NE - Looking for Ultramount for 2003 Silverado 2500HD



## RyanA (Nov 1, 2018)

Located near Lincoln NE and looking for Ultramount for my 2003 2500HD. I have the pockets so just need the parts that bolt to the frame. Prefer the newer style without crossbar but will consider either. Prefer face to face transaction but will consider shipping, too.

Have Ultramount from a 2003 Durango/Dakota I would be willing to sell or trade if you have what I need.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

try messaging @Philbilly2

He has a bottomless pit that he pulls a never-ending selection of used Ultramount kits out of


----------



## RyanA (Nov 1, 2018)

cwren2472 said:


> try messaging @Philbilly2
> 
> He has a bottomless pit that he pulls a never-ending selection of used Ultramount kits out of


Actually noticed that and sent him a message. Awaiting reply now. Thank you!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> try messaging @Philbilly2
> 
> He has a bottomless pit that he pulls a never-ending selection of used Ultramount kits out of


LOL... I do still have a couple of those mounts left... 

PM replied to


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> LOL... I do still have a couple of those mounts left...
> 
> PM replied to


See? I knew the pit wasn't empty


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> See? I knew the pit wasn't empty


It is actually a loft above my office... not a pit...


----------

